# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour Du lịch Mũi Né, dulịch Phan Thiết

## rongbay2013

*Phan Thiết - Mũi Né - Nha Trang, Du lịch Mũi Né*

*Ngày 01: Sài Gòn– Phan Thiết – Cáp treo Taku* (Ăn trưa, tối)
*07h00*: Đón du khách tại điểm tập trung, khởi hành đi Phan Thiết. Đến Hàm Thuận Nam tham quan khu du lịch Tà Kú, đi cáp treo viếng Linh Sơn Trường Thọ, tham quan tượng Phật Thích Ca nhập Niết Bàn dài 49m - là pho tượng phật nằm lớn nhất Đông Nam Á, từ trên cao ngắm cảnh non nước Phan Thiết. Xe tiếp tục đưa du khách đến Phan Thiết, dừng chân chụp hình tại bãi đá Ông Địa. Du khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng, nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều*: Xe ôtô đưa du khách đi Mũi Né, vào Hòn Rơm tham quan đồi cát vàng, những đồi cát có nhiều dáng vẻ khác nhau do đặc điểm khí hậu, gió thổi nên đã tạo những hình dạng rất tuyệt vời, hấp dẫn và lắp lánh với tia nắng tạo nên bức tranh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp, thưởng thức đặc sản "dừa 3 nhát" (chi phí tự túc). Nghỉ đêm tại Phan Thiết.

*Ngày 02: Phan Thiết - Nha Trang* ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
*Sáng*: Du khách tắm và đón bình minh trên biển Đồi Dương, du khách dùng điểm tâm sáng, sau đó khởi hành đi Nha Trang, trên đường du khách sẽ được ngắm nhìn bãi biển Cà Ná - Một trong những bãi biển đẹp nổi tiếng của khu vực miền Trung. Đến Cam Ranh, xe đưa du khách vào Nha Trang theo cung đường Sông Lô – Hòn Rớ (Cung đường chạy dọc theo bờ biển Cam Ranh - Nha Trang thơ mộng). Đến Nha Trang, du khách nhận phòng khách sạn.
*Chiều:* Đoàn tự do tắm biển Nha Trang. Dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

*Ngày 03: Nha Trang - Hòn Lao - Suối Khoáng Nóng* *Tháp Bà* ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
*Sáng:* Đón du khách và đưa ra khu du lịch Đá Chồng. Du khách lên tàu bắt đầu chuyến du lịch tới khu du lịch Hòn Lao - đảo Khỉ (khu du lịch sinh thái nổi tiếng tại Nha Trang). Du khách tự do tắm biển tại Hòn Lao, tham gia các dịch vụ vui chơi: đua xe môtô, nhảy dù lượn... (chi phí tự túc). 
*Chiều*: Tàu đón đưa du khách về cảng Đá Chồng. Xe đón đưa về Nha Trang, ghé tắm khoáng nóng tại khu du lịch suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà với dịch vụ “Ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp”. Du khách sinh hoạt tự do. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

*Ngày 04: Nha Trang - Dốc Lết - Các Thắng cảnh* ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
*Sáng*: Khởi hành đi Dốc Lết (Một trong những bãi biển êm, đẹp, nổi tiếng của tỉnh Khánh Hòa và khu vực miền Trung). Tự do tham quan và tắm biển. Trở về lại Nha Trang nghỉ trưa.
*Chiều*: Xe ôtô đưa du khách đi tham quan các thắng cảnh nổi tiếng hòn Chồng, núi Cô Tiên. Qua cầu Hà Ra, cầu Xóm Bóng, du khách viếng tháp Bà Ponagar. Du khách tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Đầm.
Hoặc du khách có thể lựa chọn: Tham quan Thế giới giải trí Vinpearl Land và khu thủy cung Vinpearl.
Chiêm ngưỡng thế giới thủy cung Vinpearl lớn nhất Đông Nam Á hiện nay với hàng trăm ngàn sinh vật biển (Thủy cung trưng bày, triển lãm các sinh vật biển theo vùng khí hậu: Khu sinh vật biển vùng khí hậu Bắc châu Á, Khu sinh vật biển vùng khí hậu Nam châu Á, Khu sinh vật biển vùng khí hậu Amazon, Khu sinh vật biển vùng khí hậu Duyên Hải… du khách sẽ được di chuyển bằng thang cuốn trong một đường hầm dưới đáy biển được thiết kế rất công phu để tạo cảm giác hấp dẫn, kỳ bí).
Tham gia tất cả các trò chơi động, cảm giác mạnh (Quay nhào lộn, đu quay ngựa gỗ, đu quay voi), các trò chơi tĩnh (Tàu lượn, đua xe, khám phá vũ trụ, trượt tuyết, lướt sóng, xe điện đụng). Đặc biệt có phòng chiếu phim 4D mới lạ, tăng thêm hiệu quả nhờ các vòi phun gió, nước để thám hiểm đại dương, các đường hầm bí hiểm hay lâu đài ma quái.
Xem Chương trình biểu diễn trên sân khấu nhạc nước hiện đại.
Du khách tự túc ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

*Ngày 05 : Nha Trang - Sài Gòn* ( Ăn Sáng, trưa)
Trả phòng khách sạn, khởi hành về Tp. HCM, trên đường về dừng tại Phan Rang nghỉ giải lao và mua đặc sản tại Ninh Thuận. Đến Tp. HCM, kết thúc chuyến tham quan.
*Gía vé bao gồm*:
Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh (15, 25, 35, 45 chỗ tùy theo số lượng khách), đưa đón khách đi theo chương trình trong tour. 
Ăn các bữa theo chương trình: ăn trưa và chiều là cơm phần 4 món, được đổi món thường xuyên theo ẩm thực địa phương.
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2-3 sao (phòng 2 khách, trường hợp lẻ nam lẻ nữ ghép phòng 3) có điều hoà, ti vi, tiện nghi, vệ sinh khép kín:
Hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ cho đoàn.
Vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh trong chương trình.
Nước uống trên đường ( 01 chai/ ngày).
Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, theo tiêu chuẩn bảo hiểm Việt Nam.
*Gía vé không bao gồm* :
Ăn uống ngoài chương trình và các chi phí dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí, cá nhân.
Nghỉ phòng đơn, điện thoại, giặt là, thuế VAT v.v...
*Giá vé Trẻ em* :
Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên mua 01 vé.
Trẻ em từ 06 đến 11 tuổi mua ½ vé tour.
Trẻ em từ 05 tuổi trở xuống: Không tính vé, gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn ngủ và tự trả phí tham quan (Nếu có). Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm một trẻ em. Từ trẻ thứ 2 trở lên, mỗi em cần mua một nửa vé người lớn. Tiêu chuẩn nửa vé bao gồm: Suất ăn, ghế ngồi và ngủ ghép chung với gia đình.
Vé máy bay và vé tàu trẻ em tính theo quy định của Hàng Không và Đường Sắt.
*Hành lý & Giấy tờ tuỳ thân* :
Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm đầy đủ các chi tiết về: Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch và số điện thoại liên lạc của khách để chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn tham quan.
Quý khách nên mang theo hành lý gọn gàng
Quý khách nên mang theo giấy CMND hoặc hộ chiếu (bản chính)
*Lưu ý* :
Đối với Quý khách bị bệnh như: tim mạch, cao huyết áp, tiểu đường… phải mang thuốc điều trị khi đi tour. Đồng thời cung cấp số điện thoại của người thân để tiện liên lạc trong trường hợp cần thiết. Trong trường hợp, quý khách cảm thấy không khỏe phải thông báo ngay cho HDV để được đưa đến bệnh viện gần nhất. Mọi chi phí phát sinh Quý khách tự thanh toán.
Điểm tham quan có thể sắp xếp lại cho phù hợp mà vẫn bảo đảm đầy đủ nội dung của từng chương trình. 
Du khách có mặt tại điểm đón trước 15 phút. Du khách đến trễ khi xe đã khởi hành hoặc hủy tour không báo trước vui lòng chịu phí như ‘hủy vé ngay ngày khởi hành’.
THANGLONG TRAVEL - *CÔNG TY C**Ổ** PH**Ầ**N XÚC TI**Ế**N Đ**Ầ**U T**Ư** DU L**Ị**CH THĂNG LONG* Add: Tầng 3, Tòa nhà Vườn Xuân, số 71 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Quận Đống Đa, TP Hà Nội, Việt Nam Tel: (84-4). 3994 7344              Fax: (84-4). 6276 8183                      Hotline: 0944 58 5868
http://www.thanglongtravel.vnhttp://www.dulichthanglong.com          Email:sales@dulichthanglong.com

----------


## mrtran

Tham khảo thêm *tour Phan Thiết 2 ngày 1 đêm* của bên mình nhé.
Bên công ty mình hiện đang có* tour Đà Lạt 3 ngày 3 đêm* khởi hành hàng tuần giá rất tốt, bạn có thể tham khảo nhé.
Tour *du lịch Tết Nguyên Đán* bên mình đã mở bán rồi bạn nhé

----------

